# Configuring a Proxy with in tcsh



## spy_k (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi all , 

I am a very new user of freebsd , we are using it at school .
i would like to use programs like irssi but i connot since there is a proxy server at my school , i have the proxy configuration and my password .
How to setup the shell tcsh in order to get to the net throught the proxy ? 

i can go to the net with firefox in the X session when the proxy configuration is set up .  

Thanx in advance and sorry for my bad english


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 12, 2009)

Try Google ..

http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c10


```
Use these settings with HTTP proxies:

    /SET -clear proxy_password
    /EVAL SET proxy_string CONNECT %s:%d HTTP/1.0\n\n
```

Also search these forums for "http_proxy" and "ftp_proxy".
http://www.google.com/search?q=http_proxy+environment+variable
http://www.google.com/search?q=ftp_proxy+environment+variable


----------



## spy_k (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi , 

thanx for you reply , it workd for irssi , but the real problem is for SSH . I looked to the manual and it seems quite complicated to connect through a proxy . Any one have an idea ?


----------

